# cooling jacket-any opinions?



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

I am interested in opinions on these two different cooling jackets:


http://www.coolk-9.com/

http://www.ruffwear.com/Swamp-Coole...revents-Canine-Heat-Exhaustion-from-Ruff-Wear


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

LH said:


> I am interested in opinions on these two different cooling jackets:
> 
> 
> http://www.coolk-9.com/
> ...


PM lablove on here. He uses one and could probably tell you a lot. He is at a Lardy seminar this weekend but might be online at some time.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

These are the best made. I use the cool down pad in the crate. 

http://www.coolzonedog.com/


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> These are the best made. I use the cool down pad in the crate.
> 
> http://www.coolzonedog.com/


Have you used the vest Tom? How do long to the pads stay cool? I have thought about them for a while and just never gotten around to them.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Cool down pads stay cool for 3-4 hours. I haven't tried the vests. Jim and I both have dogs that have a tendency to overheat. The 50 degree company seem to have a good handle on this type of thing. Jim sent me some Element, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Cool down pads stay cool for 3-4 hours. I haven't tried the vests. Jim and I both have dogs that have a tendency to overheat. The 50 degree company seem to have a good handle on this type of thing. Jim sent me some Element, but I haven't tried it yet.


 
So the are good for a morning worth of training? I have just started using the Element H. I will let you know what I think. I used it twice now and Sirius seems to have drank less during training (a problem with him drinking too much and bloating) and maybe a little cooler


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I usually put it in the crate when I leave the house at approx 630am. When I get to the training area they get staked out before they work, just to have them outside and out of the crates and a little cooler. Depending on the length of drive, it keeps him fairly cool. I could then put it in a cooler for 15 minutes and it would be good for another round.

From Haines City to Tville on Wednesday it kept him cool in 85 degree plus temps.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Are the crate pad versions tough enough for a 7 month old who stills chews a little ? And will they withstand being used in a topper ? And what is Element H ? Thanks folks .


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

John Kelder said:


> And what is Element H ?





> Pre workout super-hydration supplement with glycerol administered as a 1-5% solution in water (1½ - 6 oz/gallon) 1-2 hours prior to exercise as an aid to prevent dehydration.



http://www.elements4dogs.com/Elements_H.html


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

The pads are tough and well made, but probably not tough enough for a dedicated chewer.
They consist of an outside pad that is an envelope and that encloses the inner liquid filled plastic container. Liquid is placed in refrig for about 20 mins and then put in the pad.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Tom and Jeff .


----------

